# Bear Lake Cisco!!!!



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

Headed up to Bear Lake bright and early! Cisco are running, tons of fun. Had to break up the thin ice to get to them though. Great time cant wait to finish up this limit to get back up there.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

did you net them? where were you fishing? do you have any pictures?


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Jhunter you said, "Great time can't wait to finish up this limit to get back up there.", are you eating them? I've never eaten them except at the Cisco Disco, do you deep fry them like they do?
Pavlik- you said, "did you net them? where were you fishing? ", I can't speak for Jhunter but when we go up there we usually dip netted them when fishing from shore but we have also jigged/snagged them when fishing in a boat. It sounds like he was dip netting them. Again, I'm not sure where Jhunter was catching them but we usually net them at Cisco beach. There is a good spot there that I kneel down and get my limit without getting into the water, of course that isn't a problem when there is ice like last year. I've got a couple of pictures from last year if your interested. WH


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah we were netting them a Cisco Beach and yes I eat them. I really like deep frying them like they do at the disco. I am headed up Saturday. See ya there!!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Post some pics, i have always wanted to do this but have never had the opp....


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, post some pics. I am kind of interested in this. I heard that those fish are only the size of sardines. Are they good tasting? Tell me more about this.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

Hopefully I can remember how to do this. I've got four pictures here, two are pictures of some guys dipping cisco, one is a 5 lb cutt caught after dipping cisco and finally a close up view of a cisco dipping hole, they are hard to see but there are cisco down among the rocks. I'm not sure they will come out in that order. WH


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to add that yes they are the size of sardines, they aren't quite as good tasting but not bad. I mainly use them for bait. Last year was the first time I had eaten them at the cisco disco. WH


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I caught a cisco once in 80 feet of water with a big jig going for macks. He was a good 6 incher.  You don't expect to catch one of those when you have a jig on almost as big as the fish.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

I here you, you just never know what you might catch when jigging during the cisco spawn. Was it during the spawn when you caught the cisco your talking about Fixed Blade? WH


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

wiperhunter said:


> I here you, you just never know what you might catch when jigging during the cisco spawn. Was it during the spawn when you caught the cisco your talking about Fixed Blade? WH


.

It was close it think it was about over it was the middle of Feb 8 years ago. We caught avg. of 70 fish a piece. Tons of white fish a couple of nice 5-6 lbs. cutts. A few huge 14 inch perch. and one guy caught a 12 lbs laker.

Something has happened to that lake the last couple of years we catch about 2 fish a weekend Ice fishing now. The lake was alot more full when we were knocking them dead, that probably has something to do with it.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

You sure don't hear of many people catching the perch at Bear Lake or having 70 fish days there. From what I understand the biggest part of the cisco spawn will be over after this weekend. I think after they spawn the slowly start moving back to the deeper water. I was just watching some guys fishing up at Bear lake on the web cam, have you seen it? Here is a link http://www.utahlakeview.com/


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

For some reason my computer blocks me from looking at that. Says something about java or something. I suck with computers.


----------

